# 01 Recall?



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Was there a recall on 2001 Maximas something to do with the throttle body sensor?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I did some searching and all I found was about the lights and control arms. Nothing about the throttle body.


----------



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks. My dad was talking to a mechanic about one car we saw and he said there was a recall and if that car wasnt fixed we would end up paying if something did happen.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, even if it was the throttle position sensor, those are cheap anyways.


----------

